# EUROSQUAD ***Official Member - Neema's Custom Wide Body 335i ***



## STEAN (Mar 1, 2012)

Built by European Auto Source & Ranz Motorsports. Huge thanks to Anthony @ EAS for the studio shots, to EAS for building the performance side of this car, and to Ranz Motorsports for melding the OEM M3 rear quarter panels and M3 rear bumper to the M-Sport rear bumper. Thank you WPI and Enlightened Aesthetics for hooking up the StopTech's and Recaro's!

*Performance*
- StopTech ST60/ST40 BBK
- GIAC stg. 2
- Evolution Racewerks full intercooler kit
- KW V2 coilovers
- RD Sport M3 anti-sway bars
- Macht Schnell downpipes
- Injen dual cone intake
- BMS oil catch can
- Custom built exhaust (Frank Arlasky)

*Cosmetic*
- Ranz Motorsports custom rear wide body
- Custom Recaro seats
- Custom Ranz carbon fiber side skirt lip
- BMW CF trunk spoiler
- BMW CF front splitters
- VMR V710 matte black wheels 19x11 - Conti ExtremeContact tires
- BMW LCI tail lights
- Angel iBright angel eyes
- Duke Dynamics CF rear diffuser
- M sport front & rear bumper
- M3 side skirts
- Smoked side fender turn signals
- Matte black kidney grilles
- Shadow line window trim
- AirBlue 50% windshield tint, 35% all around
- V1 hardwired

*Follow this car and many more with the EuroSquad family on Facebook!*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Euro-Squad/168641106578715

*European Auto Source*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/

*Ranz Motorsports*
http://www.ranzmotorsports.com

*Enlightened Aesthetics *
http://www.enlightened-aesthetics.com/

*WPI*
http://wpi-motorsports.com/

*VMR Wheels*
http://www.velocitymotoring.com/

*Dynasty League Gaming*
http://dlgnow.com/


----------

